# New Florida Frogger



## spiralinglotus21 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey All,

Fairly new to the frogger hobby but have some experience with other herps. I currently keep Phelsuma Grandis, Jacksons Chameleon, and have two tads that are just getting their hind legs! I'm excited to get more into the hobby though because this is one of the better group of keepers I've seen 
Hope to meet some of you soon!
Nick


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome...I am down in Sarasota but if you need anything just let me know.

Bill


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome Nick,
Tons of great people here to give any advice you need.
The Florida froggers usually get together a couple times a year. We just met up last month, so it will be a while before the next one.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Welcome Nick. I'm in St. Augustine and my wife's parents are in Melbourne, so I get down there occasionally. I keep chameleons as well. Maybe we can meet for lunch some time.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I say meeting time again! LOL. I'll host.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Can you tell I have no friends. lol


----------



## spiralinglotus21 (Apr 2, 2014)

JimO said:


> Welcome Nick. I'm in St. Augustine and my wife's parents are in Melbourne, so I get down there occasionally. I keep chameleons as well. Maybe we can meet for lunch some time.


Of course, just shoot me a PM ahead of time, I also have family up in the St. Augustine area that I visit so I'll let you know if I'm up that way! What kind of chams do you keep? I'm moving over to the Bay area soon so I'll be a little closer to your neck of the woods tarbo and Kevin. I'll definitely keep my ears open for the next meet!


----------



## spiralinglotus21 (Apr 2, 2014)

If any of you are interested I just started a Florida Dendro page on facebook, feel free to join if you're on the book! https://www.facebook.com/groups/1582784438613341/


----------



## spiralinglotus21 (Apr 2, 2014)

Please let me know if something like this already exists! I couldn't find one when I looked


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello, Nick! I am in Fort Pierce, not too far from you (an hour or so south). Although i'll be moving to Florida's west coast in the coming months, if there are any immediate needs, I'm here. ~David


----------



## Skinny Chef (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey Nick! i'm also in melbourne! but i'm not a frogger, yet but the more i research building vivs for my geosesarma the more i want frogs too. oh man...


----------



## spiralinglotus21 (Apr 2, 2014)

Haha I know your pain Chef, I've been looking into building some vivs too if you want to chat shoot me a PM. And thank you David, I'll be on Florida's west coast soon as well in the Tampa area. The facebook page is up and running as well if anyone is interested it's in my sig!


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm in the Tampa area if you ever wanted to stop buy. I have a nice little frog room set up with about 24 tanks if you ever wanna check it out.


----------



## dsaundry (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome ---from the other coast


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

You're welcome any time. I have a pair of panthers, and six species of Trioceros - werneri, pfefferi, quadricornis, hoehnelli, montium and sternfeldi. Unfortunately I have unpaired individuals of the pfefferi, quad, hoehnelli, and montium. I'm hoping for babies from my two pairs of werneri and pair of sternfeldi (female is about to pop).



spiralinglotus21 said:


> Of course, just shoot me a PM ahead of time, I also have family up in the St. Augustine area that I visit so I'll let you know if I'm up that way! What kind of chams do you keep? I'm moving over to the Bay area soon so I'll be a little closer to your neck of the woods tarbo and Kevin. I'll definitely keep my ears open for the next meet!


----------



## Hubbs77 (Mar 29, 2014)

Whats up gentlemen - Good to see the all FL froggers, I am pretty new to the hobby but I might be addicted now. I have just finished my first 20 gallon hex and am looking for inhabitants now. Anyways I'm in the St pete area so if anyone is ever wanting to meet let me know I'm always down to chill and meet people interested in this type of stuff.


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Always good to see new members joining the addiction, I mean hobby! I'm over in St. Pete as well, there's a good group of us here on the west coast.


----------



## Skinny Chef (Apr 5, 2014)

i am slowly learning that this addiction, i mean passion is more expensive and labor intensive than build my planted tanks lol! 

are there any good shops to go into for vivarium stuff and questions?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Skinny Chef said:


> i am slowly learning that this addiction, i mean passion is more expensive and labor intensive than build my planted tanks lol!
> 
> are there any good shops to go into for vivarium stuff and questions?


Not that I have found. Be wary of petstores. If they are also hobbyiests then maybe. This is a good place to get questions answered and also to buy supplies. PM me if you need anything

Bill


----------



## Skinny Chef (Apr 5, 2014)

tarbo96 said:


> Not that I have found. Be wary of petstores. If they are also hobbyiests then maybe. This is a good place to get questions answered and also to buy supplies. PM me if you need anything
> 
> Bill



i didn't think so, but i figured i should ask anyway, thank you.  man i can't imagine being a frogger before the internet....


----------



## spiralinglotus21 (Apr 2, 2014)

c81kennedy said:


> I'm in the Tampa area if you ever wanted to stop buy. I have a nice little frog room set up with about 24 tanks if you ever wanna check it out.


I'd love to check it out, I'll be moved into my new place in Tampa by mid May and I'll send ya a PM!

"I have a pair of panthers, and six species of Trioceros - werneri, pfefferi, quadricornis, hoehnelli, montium and sternfeldi."

Wow Jim that's quite the collection! I'll have to make it a point to come up to St. Auggie now!

I agree with tarbo, there are few pet stores that I would trust with quality information and products. DB is definitely the largest database of information that I've found.

I'm glad there is so many froggers on the west coast, I think I pick the right place to move!

Also can anyone tell me how to do multiple quotes?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Checking in on the newbies! How goes it?


----------



## Skinny Chef (Apr 5, 2014)

still here! just working up the layout desgin in my head!


----------



## spiralinglotus21 (Apr 2, 2014)

It's going well about to move into my new place (moving is such fun.....) and one of my tads almost has all it's legs so I'm hoping to actually have a frog soon. Besides that I've just been making plans for some shelving. I also scored about 12 30 to 40 gal tanks so I'll be spreading the wealth once I figure out what I'm using


----------



## Skinny Chef (Apr 5, 2014)

Nick thats exciting! the tanks not the moving.....unless you moved into a house you just bought, then that would be cool.

i just scored a stand for my future Vivv for next to nothing.i need to start drawing out plants for everything!


----------



## VARick (Mar 15, 2010)

New here as well (Tampa/Clearwater area). I was in the hobby in the late 90's - early 2000's and unfortunately let a career get in the way and sold my meager collection. I had tri-colors, luecs and auratus (standard and reticulated).
Just got a group of bi-color and looking at either tincs or galacs to add next. I'll decide that at the Tampa show I think.
I'm still slowly catching up on the posts here and look forward to gleening information that everyone is so willing to share (hopefully I can return as well).
Rick


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

New Florida.....is that near Florida, like New Mexico is to Mexico but of course Florida is not its' own country you crazy kids?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

markpulawski said:


> New Florida.....is that near Florida, like New Mexico is to Mexico but of course Florida is not its' own country you crazy kids?


Well, actually the Conch Republic officially seceded from the U.S. in 1982. Maybe that's the New Florida??? Hmm, maybe a move is in my future as well.


----------



## spiralinglotus21 (Apr 2, 2014)

Haven't made it down to the Conch Republic yet but I've heard good things. The move went well and everyone made the trip safely, one of the tads even decided to come out of the water on the day of the move and is doing great. After all the dust settles from the move the next step is going to be refining my design for some wooden shelving and starting my glass working. Before I left melbourne I was able to score about 14 30gal tanks worth of glass to practice with. Does anyone know where to get good bulkheads? I'm looking for different types with smaller diameters.


----------



## spiralinglotus21 (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh and Kevin I would NOT want to move your operation however if you decided to don't hesitate to ask for some help, I know how much of a pain it can be.


----------

